# Wood chuck hunting



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey what are the laws on hunting woodchucks? (groundhogs, whistle-pigs, rock chucks whatever you call them). I have found a few fields FULL of them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They are vermin. If it's legal to shoot in that area go for it. If ya need help ley me know.


----------

